# Aw hell naw ....... a possible "Oldboy" remake is coming



## Bear Walken (Nov 7, 2008)

> *Spielberg, Smith in talks for 'Oldboy'
> Pair may kidnap remake of Korean drama*
> 
> Steven Spielberg and Will Smith are in early discussions to collaborate on a remake of Chan Wook-park's "Oldboy." DreamWorks is in the process of securing the remake rights, and the new pic will be distributed by Universal.
> ...


----------



## Serp (Nov 7, 2008)

Heard about this a while back, at least its better than the indian rip-off Zinda.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 7, 2008)

hollywood would never produce a movie about a man kidnapped, psychologically tortured for 15 years, only to be released and set up to fuck his own daughter.

no, they'll turn it into a huge piece of shit with will smith shooting the bad guy at the end and then has amazing sex with some hot stranger.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2008)

DO NOT WANT.

Oldboy is perfect the way it is. I also can't see Will Smith portray the psyschosis that Oldboy displayed, nor do I see them persuing the fucking his own daughter bit.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2008)

Um never thought much of the original but toning it down would just make it worse.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 7, 2008)

movie spoilers are the shit


----------



## Chee (Nov 7, 2008)

*Oldboy, victim of Hollywood rape. Isn't there any justice in the world!?*

Source.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 7, 2008)

I actually feel like crying.


----------



## Chee (Nov 7, 2008)

*gives you a tissue* It's okay, everything will be alright.


----------



## Serp (Nov 7, 2008)

Siagon09
This thread already said it like yesterday.


----------



## Chee (Nov 7, 2008)

Serp said:


> Siagon09
> This thread already said it like yesterday.



Why didn't I see this on the front page? ]

Oh well.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 7, 2008)

why? I mean whats the point


----------



## DominusDeus (Nov 7, 2008)

I imagine that most average Americans have never heard of some Koren movie called Old Boy.

I have: I own it.

Bet I can ask everyone I know, and none would have heard of it. 

It's the same reason Ju-On and Ringu were made into The Grudge and The Ring in the US. American audances don't really know of foreign movies, so they get re-made into American versions. I look forward to Smith playing Oh Dae-su's role.


----------



## Chee (Nov 7, 2008)

Wouldn't that make you mad if another country took *your* movie and remade it? I'd be pissed, the original Oldboy should be marketed in America and shown in American theatres if they want to capture American audiences not remake it and ram it full of big name actors.

Shit, all the other countries watch American films with no big problem. Show some foreign films in our mainstream market, show some different culture for goodness sakes.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2008)

I own it.  Very good film.  I'm not as opposed as some people.  I thought the Infernal Affairs Trilogy was amazing.  One of the best movie experiences I have ever had.  Despite that...I still really enjoyed The Departed.  It was totally it's own movie and sensational in it's own right.


----------



## DominusDeus (Nov 8, 2008)

Chee said:


> Wouldn't that make you mad if another country took *your* movie and remade it?



No, because chances are I wouldn't fucking know. I don't go around reading foreign news papers, or keep up with foreign media affairs. There could be an Uzbekistanian Napoleon Dynamite out there for all I care.

Also, A) It wouldn't be "my" movie and B) I'm 100% certain they get permission from the foreign media companies to do the American version...


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 8, 2008)

Hurray. A superior American version.

Other countries make tons of American knock-offs just look at all the foreign Superhero movies.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 8, 2008)

aw hell no !!!!


----------



## olaf (Nov 8, 2008)

DominusDeus said:


> B) I'm 100% certain they get permission from the foreign media companies to do the American version...


yeah, not like some illegal bollywood knock offs

I have a really bad feeling about this

*Spoiler*: _how can spolberg make a movie_ 



where it turns out that father is banging his daughter. also will smith doing i*c*st? 




but honestly, I'll know for sure when I see it


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Hurray. A superior American version.
> 
> Other countries make tons of American knock-offs just look at all the foreign Superhero movies.



While the second part is true, the first makes me ""
Why do you think it's going to be superior?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm sticking with what I said before.  The success rate isn't very good; but it is possible for Hollywood to grab a terrific international film, put their own spin on it, and make a good movie.  The Ring and The Departed come to mind right away.


----------



## olaf (Nov 8, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I'm sticking with what I said before.  The success rate isn't very good; but it is possible for Hollywood to grab a terrific international film, put their own spin on it, and make a good movie.  The Ring and The Departed come to mind right away.


*Ringu > The Ring* but *Ringu 2 < The Ring 2*

and infernal affairs were slightly better than the departed (the ending made me go _"meh"_)

but getting back on topic, I know it's possible for this oldboy remake to be good, the problem is that I just can't imagine it


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't think we should panic about a movie we have no details on though.  Dragonball is a far bigger concern.  The trailer, the images, the general synopsis....everything about that movie looks godawful!


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 8, 2008)

Will Smith would be the lead?

I don't get it.

I can't see it been as dark or twisted then the original and i'm suprised that Hollywood have given the okay to a film with such strong i*c*st. I'll be honest here and say i'm rather curious to see how Hollywood would go about it. At the same time though if Will Smith is the lead I doubt it'll be great.


----------



## Para (Nov 8, 2008)

*starts talking to self*

Just ignore it... just ignore it...

GAH 

What I can't understand is why they have to make the remakes so soon after the originals? I mean, oldboy came out what, 5 years ago? If that?


----------



## ez (Nov 8, 2008)

no....fuck. fuck. this movie's probably in my top five all time. i don't want to see it get ruined. ;_;

why can't they leave the classics alone? D:


----------



## Chee (Nov 8, 2008)

Para said:


> *starts talking to self*
> 
> Just ignore it... just ignore it...
> 
> ...



I know, it's sickening. 

Let the Right One In is rumored to have an American remake, and that just came out in theatres.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> While the second part is true, the first makes me ""
> Why do you think it's going to be superior?



It has a good director and actor attached to it already. Plus I haven't seen Will Smith in anything like this since Six Degrees of Separation


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 8, 2008)

Chee said:


> Wouldn't that make you mad if another country took *your* movie and remade it? I'd be pissed, the original Oldboy should be marketed in America and shown in American theatres if they want to capture American audiences not remake it and ram it full of big name actors.
> 
> Shit, all the other countries watch American films with no big problem. Show some foreign films in our mainstream market, show some different culture for goodness sakes.



Not necessarily. As long as the original gets credit, they seem to be alright.

Kurosawa liked "Fistful of Dollars"(a remake of Yojimbo), but was pissed that he wasn't given credit(and made alot of money from that lawsuit). He also apparently was a big fan of Magnificent 7(a remake of Seven Samurai).

Seriously, if it wasn't for the americanized version of "The Ring", most people wouldn't give a shit about Japanese movies. As I loved "The Ring", Im not too annoyed at remaking "Old Boy". It's all about how they do it. Get the right director, it can be just as good as the original......I mean, not many people complained about "The Departed" even though it a remake of a Hong Kong Movie......because it was directed by Martin Scorsase.

as for why we just dont release the originals, its' because they usually flop. Most American audiences don't want to read subtitles.

The rest of us hate dubbing.....so it's a lose lose situation for the studios. Every once in awhile, there will be a small boom(Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon started a short one), but that's rarely.

There used to be a stronger market for foreign films.....but those days have passed.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2008)

We'll get through this .


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 9, 2008)

Chee said:


> Wouldn't that make you mad if another country took *your* movie and remade it? I'd be pissed, the original Oldboy should be marketed in America and shown in American theatres if they want to capture American audiences not remake it and ram it full of big name actors.
> 
> Shit, all the other countries watch American films with no big problem. Show some foreign films in our mainstream market, show some different culture for goodness sakes.



you act as if these american studios are just ripping these titles straight out of Japan with no clearance for licensing. If Oldboy is getting remade it's because the original creators signed off on it being remade. Nobody is ripping these "precious gems" out of these creators hands and saying "give us your movie so we can piss all over it." I mean geeze  why not wait and see and complain latter considering this remake is in very early development with nothing solid leaked out yet.

If you are so offended by an american release don't watch it, but just know that even if this remake flops it stands to make a lot more than if they released the original with subtitles cause like it or not americans don't like to read.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 10, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> you act as if these american studios are just ripping these titles straight out of Japan with no clearance for licensing. If Oldboy is getting remade it's because the original creators signed off on it being remade. Nobody is ripping these "precious gems" out of these creators hands and saying "give us your movie so we can piss all over it." I mean geeze  why not wait and see and complain latter considering this remake is in very early development with nothing solid leaked out yet.
> 
> If you are so offended by an american release don't watch it, but just know that even if this remake flops it stands to make a lot more than if they released the original with subtitles cause like it or not americans don't like to read.



You just don't understand, people will lose film-cred when filthy Gaijin watch their sacred films that have been raped by American quality acting and production.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 10, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Not necessarily. As long as the original gets credit, they seem to be alright.
> 
> Kurosawa liked "Fistful of Dollars"(a remake of Yojimbo), but was pissed that he wasn't given credit(and made alot of money from that lawsuit). He also apparently was a big fan of Magnificent 7(a remake of Seven Samurai).
> 
> ...



My main concern is of how they would handle theme of i*c*st. You just don't see that in Hollywood.(Unless I've missed something which is possible as I've been out of the film loop)


----------



## jkingler (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh, mainstream America is ready for it alright. A Disneyfied, Spielberg-nerfed version, that is. 

There's no way that Will Smith is going to have i*c*st with his daughter in a movie. Kevin Bacon would maybe have the balls to do that in a movie (see The Woodsman), but Will Smith? I just can't see it.

He's good for the going-crazy-while-locked-up bit, and he's good for the workout-to-get-tough montage, but I can't see him convincingly and brutally beating dudes down or poking his own issue. It's not going to be the same movie. 

Now, don't get me wrong. It could be a _good_ movie, but it would have to be seriously altered to go over here, especially if Smith is the lead and Spielberg is at the helm. 

Also, with Spielberg directing, I'd love to see the movie end about an hour earlier and/or without all the bullshit "resolution" that Spielberg feels he needs to tack on to end otherwise awesome and complete films. (I'm looking at you, A.I. and Minority Report...)


----------



## Chee (Nov 12, 2008)

This film can really push Will Smith to a limit, I'd like to see him try and do it.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd like to, too. I hope I'm wrong here, really. 

XD

I can kind of see Smith pulling that off, now that I think about it. 

If the movie is going to be done, I just hope they do it right.


----------



## Chee (Nov 12, 2008)

Funny that you should link to that scene, that's the first scene that popped in my mind when I heard about the remake. I just can't see another director taking on this film, I mean Oldboy is near-perfection and that scene is just so memorable. Just seeing it again in a different director's vision...eh, just doesn't work.

I dunno, I'll have to wait.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 12, 2008)

As I've said elsewhere, so long as Spielberg can control his compulsions re: overdoing unnecessary, hammy endings, and if Smith can really take it to the limit and keep his ego in check, this COULD be a really good movie. I'll not hold my breath, but I'll maybe bate it. It's the best I can do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 13, 2008)

Who's jkingler and why is he posting in this thread? 

Who's jkingler? 

Oh, he's that guy from a year ago that used to be cool and disppeared forever without kickin' it with his old pal, CMX. 


This movie is gonna suck. On par with Dragonball Z, I'd say.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 13, 2008)

If I recall, only the Ring and The Grudge were decent remakes of Asian horror movies.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 13, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> If I recall, only the Ring and The Grudge were decent remakes of Asian horror movies.



Magnificent 7            .


----------



## fabio (Nov 13, 2008)

i'm sorry but i thought oldboy was a shitty movie. the acting was good, on bluray the audio video was good. 
the plot was shit though, you take a man's 15 years away because you slept with your own sister and he inadvertently made a rumor. come on come on. 
oldboy = shit movie

my korean friends and i were arguing about it the other day
i said it sucked and he said it was the best korean film. 
i told him i iddn't even like the original manga.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2008)

Interesting. Maybe it won't be so bad, but I think it's still gonna suck shit!


----------



## Chee (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm kinda getting on board with this. Kinda interesting on how Will and Steven are going to handle the manga.


----------

